# Assign #21 Shoot Manual



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hobbes idea gave me an idea for this weeks assignment. I know I'm not the only one that sometimes just pops the camera on auto to try and focus on composition, so this weeks assignment is to shoot manual. Be creative or as boring as you'd like, just don't use any auto settings...everything must be manual  For some this won't be much of a challenge, but for newbies it may be more of a challenge 

As always a new assignment will be posted next Monday, but feel free to post pics in this thread even after the new assignment is posted. Good luck and have fun


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

This is a VERY good assignment for those that are used to auto!  I'm one of those that this isn't new for though...I tend to mess a lot of shots up with auto for some reason!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 12, 2005)

do you want exif info for proof? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey speaking of Exif..can anyone tell me where to FIND that info?  I don't understand it?


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 12, 2005)

It should be part of your photo viewing software.  Also the info can be found in Photoshop by going File > File Info  and then select EXIF in the dropdown menu.

EXIF.org


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks!!!! That helps a lot!!!

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you want exif info for proof? :mrgreen:



 From you of course Jon... :lmao: I say if you feel you need to prove it, then post the data :lmao: Actually it's a good idea though, I think it helps a lot in understanding...


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool, manual focus as well I hope?


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 12, 2005)

The only Auto thing I normally use is AWB (Auto White Balance).  Might give this a try without that on.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Cool, manual focus as well I hope?



Yep  Everything manual...


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 12, 2005)

sweeeeet.  so i'm assuming we arent aloud to meter at all. because that's truly manual. just guessing.  but then...are we aloud to edit them afterwards?


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 12, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> sweeeeet.  so i'm assuming we arent aloud to meter at all. because that's truly manual. just guessing.  but then...are we aloud to edit them afterwards?


Well if the meter is not affecting the f/stop or shutterspeed I don't see a problem, but it would be cooler if no metering was used.


Post-editing?  :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

No editing...and that goes double for me :lmao: I suppose you could meter if you wanted...but that's up to each person...


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 12, 2005)

I had posted this tonight before looking in this forum.  This pic was taken on total manual settings, ISO 400 f/3.5 for 30 second exposure.  Hope ya like it.


----------



## dalebe (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm shoot manual? i never use anything else! you've just given me an idea to shoot auto, i might improve a bit


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2005)

Question...are we considering the use of a self timer to be 'auto', even if the rest of the settings, focusing, ect, are all manual?


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I think the point is, don't let the camera decide your exposure for you.  Set your own aperture and shutter speed.  Take a chance and try some different things like longer exposures, or wide apertures.  The end result is that you will step out of the box and hopefully do something more creative.  I don't see a difference between manual focus and auto focus.  The camera doesn't decide the focal point for you.  I use autofocus because I have a dslr with a tiny viewfinder, and manual focusing is not always reliable (not that auto is always reliable).


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 13, 2005)

File Name
IMG_6377.jpg​Camera Model
Canon EOS 20D​Shooting Date/Time
09/13/05 13:11:48​Shooting Mode
Manual Exposure​Tv(Shutter Speed)
1/250​Av(Aperture Value)
5.0​Metering Mode
Evaluative Metering​ISO Speed
200​Lens
18.0 - 55.0mm​Focal Length
41.0mm​Image Size
3504x2336​Image Quality
Fine​Flash
On​Flash Type
Built-In Flash​Flash Exposure Compensation
0​Red-eye Reduction
On​Shutter curtain sync
1st-curtain sync​White Balance Mode
Cloudy​AF Mode
Manual Focus​Parameters Settings
Contrast  Mid. High
    Sharpness  Mid. High
    Color saturation  Mid. High
    Color tone   0​Color Space
sRGB​Noise Reduction
Off​File Size
2482KB​Custom Function
C.Fn:01-0
    C.Fn:02-0
    C.Fn:03-0
    C.Fn:04-0
    C.Fn:05-0
    C.Fn:06-0
    C.Fn:07-0
    C.Fn:08-0
    C.Fn:09-0
    C.Fn:10-0
    C.Fn:11-0
    C.Fn:12-0
    C.Fn:13-0
    C.Fn:14-0
    C.Fn:15-0
    C.Fn:16-0
    C.Fn:17-0
    C.Fn:18-0​Drive Mode
Single-frame shooting​Owner's Name
Erik V. Pohovich​Camera Body No.
0XXXXXXXX1​
Hope I didn't miss anything  






not great, but it'll have to do for now.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 13, 2005)

ohhhh, you used an auto white balance setting!!!


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 13, 2005)

nope, set manually to cloudy


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 13, 2005)

I took some pictures yesterday that were all manual. My older camera doesn't have a lot of stuff besides auto-shutter which I wasn't using. Of course it was color so I'll have to wait a few days to go and get it developed


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 13, 2005)

aha, but truly manual would mean you set the actual temperature for the WB


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 13, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> so I'll have to wait a few days to go and get it developed


What is this new fangled thing called white balance? I hear it is used in these "digital" camera. crazy


----------



## Karalee (Sep 13, 2005)

So holga shots count then right 

_Ok, so I put it on the "sunny" setting, and set my focus to the landscape setting... no better go with infinity....click.....oh man I hope that worked!"_

I :heart: my holga


----------



## Meysha (Sep 14, 2005)

hahaha Kara!! 

I think a truly manual holga shot would be if you used the Bulb setting to do your exposure. hehehee.... oh and I sincerely hope your holga doesn't have a flash. :shock:


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 14, 2005)

Exp: 5secs
App: F2.8
ISO: 100

Only PS'ed part is the text and some slight cropping.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 15, 2005)

This was a great weekly challenge. I am still getting used to shooting all manual and only about 10 of the 100+ pics i took this week are keepers, but I am really enjoying those 10.  

My wife and I just got a new puppy, so she has become my subject of choice lately... 

*1) Intensity*





*2) At Play*


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2005)

File size: 69370 bytes 
File date: 2005:09:15 14:47:46 
Camera make: Canon 
Camera model: Canon PowerShot A95 
Date/Time: 2005:09:15 17:02:16 
Resolution: 648 x 486                       * done by Photobucket!!!
Flash used: No 
Focal length: 19.2mm (35mm equivalent: 96mm) 
CCD width: 7.19mm 
*Exposure time: 0.100 s (1/10) *
*Aperture: f/4.5 *
*Whitebalance: Manual* 
Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure Mode: _Auto bracketing_ 






This is as manual as I know how to use my camera.
If I had my 35mm Canon at hand, I could go ALL manual, and for this photo I _chose_ to do everything manually, but I really don't know how to avoid the autofocus. 
And I haven't got any idea as to what "Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing" means.

Anyhow, this is a very secretly taken photo in the waiting room of the local GP's and fortunately this young mother never realised A THING about this photo taken... and neither did my son, whose back you can see, he is that skinny someone leaning over the counter, talking to the nurse.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 16, 2005)

I shoot everything in manual, I hate auto focus!!.  Here is the flight data, and the shot.. does this qualify?

Nikon D70
2005/08/13 05:36:46.7
JPEG (8-bit) Fine
Image Size: Large (3008 x 2000)
Lens: 70-300mm F/4-5.6 D
Focal Length: 70mm
Exposure Mode: Manual
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1/60 sec - F/5.6
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 800
Optimize Image: Sharp
White Balance: Auto
AF Mode: Manual
Flash Sync Mode: Not Attached
Auto Flash Comp: 0 EV
Color Mode: Mode Ia (sRGB)
Tone Comp.: Auto
Hue Adjustment: 0°
Saturation: Normal
Sharpening: High
Image Comment:                                     
Long Exposure NR: Off


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 16, 2005)

Xmetal, that shot is fantastic.  looks to be a great ad to me.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is the data:

camera:  Ansco Titan 20






film:  Arista Pro 400

developer:  Arista Premium 1+9, loaded, agitated, and washed manually.

date/time:  09/11/05 afternoonish

exposure mode:  camera only has manual exposure

shutter speed:  1/200th sec

aperture:  f/8

metering mode:  What meter?  Sunny 16 mode.  

lens:  90mm f/4.5 anastigmat

negative size:  6cm x 6cm

flash:  What flash?  I can't find the old school flash cord/adapter I need

white balance mode:  none

focus mode:  manual focus, with *no* focus indicator

custom functions:  Huh?  This thing doesn't even have double exposure prevention.

drive mode:  direct drive, it takes 3 or 4 turns to advance to the next frame


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 18, 2005)

Am I too late?







Camera:SONY Cybershot DSC-P200 7.2 MP

I dont have anyother info cuz I dont know, I'm still a noob.


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 18, 2005)

kmattfish: you're just crazy 

SlySniper: Its never too late! Cool picture, I like the perspective


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I'm getting lazy in my old age, always using automatic shutter speed and stuff.  This shot I set the aperature to something like f/16 and the shutter spped was set for me, but I didn't trust the meter in this situation so I doubled the shutter  speed twice


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 18, 2005)

Focal length - 38mm
Shutter Speed - 1/160sec
Aperture - F11
Capture Mode - Manual exposure mode
Metering - multi-segment metering
White Balance - auto. (oops:blushing: )
ISO - 200
Autofocus mode - Manual focus

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Wave.jpg


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

JEFFB said:
			
		

> White Balance - auto. (oops:blushing: )


 
 I like this! Tee-hee  - "ooops"


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 18, 2005)

To my memory I think the aperture was somethnig like 4.0 and shutter speed ermm hazard a guess at 1/250s. I'm gonna try and actually shoot some to sumi9t as well if I have time. This is from the past.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 18, 2005)

This is a noob question.


When is the winner going to be anncounced?


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2005)

There is no winner...these are just assignments.  The point is to get you out and shooting...to give you inspiration, or to get you to shoot subjects and styles that you aren't used to, in order to expand your knowledge and experience. 

Oh, and feel free to do any of the past assignments.  It's ok to post em, even if it's past the deadline, but we want new stuff, not old stuff...stuff that you go out and specifically shoot for the assignment (otherwise it would defeat the purpose)...if you have old ones that fit the theme of the assignment, there is most likely a theme for it in the main themes section...if you do a search and don't find a theme for it, then make a theme for it! (but do a search first!)

Hope that helps, and WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2005)

Also, if you are looking for a contest, we have a monthly themed photo challenge...it has it's own forum..in the main index, very top.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 18, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> There is no winner...these are just assignments. The point is to get you out and shooting...to give you inspiration, or to get you to shoot subjects and styles that you aren't used to, in order to expand your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Oh, and feel free to do any of the past assignments. It's ok to post em, even if it's past the deadline, but we want new stuff, not old stuff...stuff that you go out and specifically shoot for the assignment (otherwise it would defeat the purpose)...if you have old ones that fit the theme of the assignment, there is most likely a theme for it in the main themes section...if you do a search and don't find a theme for it, then make a theme for it! (but do a search first!)
> 
> Hope that helps, and WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


 
Wow, I wish someother forums would treat newer members like this forum does!  Thanks for all the help "Cory".


----------



## panzershreck (Sep 18, 2005)

Camera: Konika Minolta SRT-101
Lens: Vivitar Telephoto 300mm
Film: Fujifilm 100 ISO

don't remember the settings at all, we were in the middle of a sandstorm on the beach, i was just trying to take one photo and get the hell out of there

took 2 weeks to get all the sound out of my camera


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 18, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I shoot everything in manual, I hate auto focus!!. Here is the flight data, and the shot.. does this qualify?
> 
> Nikon D70
> 2005/08/13 05:36:46.7
> ...


 
That is an absolutly amazing photo. I love everything about it. Good show Raymond!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 21, 2005)

thank you Jeff!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 22, 2005)

i agree, very nice! is she a friend of yours? 

ksmattfish, dude, that's crazy that through all of that the print still came out nicely 

I use the same developer actually (although i dont really have a choice in the matter  ). i want to get my hands on a 6x6 cam though :shock:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

